# 2ww antibiotics/UTI



## bethy_17 (Jan 16, 2011)

Help!

I had ET on Weds and have come down witha UTI/cystitis - cant see my clinic til Monday and emergency doc has prescribed antibiotics 
should I take them?

Im in real pain passing urine.  

Any advice please let me know
Thanks
Beth x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

What type of antibiotics have you been given? I'm assuming you told them you had just has fertility treatment?  If they knew they will have prescribed something suitable for use in pregnancy. You should treat UTIs as they can in some cases cause serious kidney problems.


----------

